# HR-20 is out, according to DirecTV



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I just got an email annoucement from D* saying the HR 20 is out, and available at Best Buy for "lease." It was sent from D* at 7PM Eastern. THe text reads:
The wait is over! The DIRECTV Plus HD DVR (Model HR20)  with cutting-edge MPEG-4 HD recording technology  has arrived. Through our exclusive partnership with Best Buy, you can lease the HD DVR right now at www.bestbuy.com.

Now is your chance to be among the first to experience DVR technology at its best.
KEY FEATURES OF THE HR20

* 300 GB SATA internal hard drive

* Up to 200 hours of SD programming

* Up to 50 hours of MPEG-4 HD programming

* 2 Satellite Tuners

* HDMI, Component, S-video, and Composite Output

* Image displays ranging from
480i to 1080i

I assume this means it will NOT support OTA HD if it has 2 SATELLITE tuners.

BTW, the link they provide to Best Buy does not go to anything other than the Best BUy home page.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I received the same e-mail today from DirecTV. Here is an image of the e-mail that I received.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

It says HR20-250, not HR20-700:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03028&id=1155071079972


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Only $400.00 to lease one. What a deal.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

Billy, AJ,

Why the hell do you guys feel the need to post the same exact sh*t in multiple threads?

Especially on a topic that is verboten in this forum. Or have you forgotten?: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I usually do what I want to do depite the consequences - thank you.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> Billy, AJ,
> 
> Why the hell do you guys feel the need to post the same exact sh*t in multiple threads?
> 
> Especially on a topic that is verboten in this forum. Or have you forgotten?: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336


Yup, I did forget. Sorry about that.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

tbb1226 said:


> Especially on a topic that is verboten in this forum. Or have you forgotten?: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336


'Splain this then. Seven pages of discussion on a Dish DVR here and no one seemed to get their knickers in a twist.

Or is it only *DirecTV* non-TiVo DVR discussion that's forbidden? If so, I call BS.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

bidger said:


> 'Splain this then. Seven pages of discussion on a Dish DVR here and no one seemed to get their knickers in a twist.
> 
> Or is it only *DirecTV* non-TiVo DVR discussion that's forbidden? If so, I call BS.


It really doesn't bother me to see discussion about non-TiVo DVRs, though having that rule and doing nothing to enforce it certainly points out the general ineptitude of whoever is supposed to be moderating this forum. At AVS, these threads would be combined and closed within minutes of their inception.

My knickers do get twisted a bit when I see identical posts in multiple threads, though. As someone who likes to look at most of the threads, in case there's something informational or amusing there, I feel like whoever does that is intentionally wasting my time (and now you've done it, too, bidger! Grrrrr... )


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

You can discuss any non-Tivo DVR as long as it's to bash it. If you are going to say anything nice then non-Tivo talk is forbidden. We can't have the Tivo faithful find out that not all other DVR's suck as bad as they've been told. Pretty soon they might start questioning why they have to drink kool-aid three times a day.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> You can discuss any non-Tivo DVR as long as it's to bash it. If you are going to say anything nice then non-Tivo talk is forbidden. We can't have the Tivo faithful find out that not all other DVR's suck as bad as they've been told. Pretty soon they might start questioning why they have to drink kool-aid three times a day.


Oh yeah because the r15 was such a amazing product they had to move the discussion off this board lol.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

If the HR20 is out, what is in?


----------



## thebarge (May 3, 2005)

HiDefGator said:


> You can discuss any non-Tivo DVR as long as it's to bash it. If you are going to say anything nice then non-Tivo talk is forbidden. We can't have the Tivo faithful find out that not all other DVR's suck as bad as they've been told. Pretty soon they might start questioning why they have to drink kool-aid three times a day.


Well the other non-faithful followers cant drink their kool-aid from two different cups at the same time and switch between the two at will. They stink. (God i hope someone gets that other than me)


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> My knickers do get twisted a bit when I see identical posts in multiple threads, though. As someone who likes to look at most of the threads, in case there's something informational or amusing there, I feel like whoever does that is intentionally wasting my time (and now you've done it, too, bidger! Grrrrr... )


And I'd say that it's a real productive use of your time to be on any Internet forum in the first place.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bidger said:


> Or is it only *DirecTV* non-TiVo DVR discussion that's forbidden? If so, I call BS.


Yea, pretty much, so what? When you start your own forum you get to make the rules..

Plus since when is "everybody else is doing it" an excuse to break the rules...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So if we want our HD satellite locals and our HD RSN we have to "upgrade" our HR10's to this and we won't even own it?? LOL!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> So if we want our HD satellite locals and our HD RSN we have to "upgrade" our HR10's to this and we won't even own it?? LOL!


What is the big deal about Owning? the HR20?

Seriously... We had a user at www.dbstalk.com actually "purchase" it.

The cost was $830

After he posted that, he got some information from us in the forums:

1) The HR20 will only and forever only work on the DirecTV systems. And if works anything like the R15 from a service point of view, once service is terminated the box won't even work to play your MyVod (so it probably won't play OTA or get guide information after termination... referring to the HR20)

2) We have ZERO idea on what DirecTV will do with regards to leased boxes say in 2 years if you close your account.... There really hasn't been enough time since the lease program started, to see if DirecTV is actually "enforcing" the return of leased equipment.

So the user really got... nothing for spending the extra $500 - $800 more then someone who is leasing it.

Now with that said:

Seriously:

The HR20 is not a TiVo... The Admins and Mods have been pretty leanient since the HR20 is the hot thing right now...

Just like over at DBStalk, there will be minimum discussion of the TiVo Series 3 unit (unless it is a comparison discussion), and we will re-direct to here...

Please take the discussions of the HR20 to 
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------

